

Oculus Rift, three Kinects bring human body into a virtual world - DiabloD3
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/182544-oculus-rift-three-kinects-effectively-bring-an-entire-human-body-into-a-virtual-world

======
iandanforth
The amazing thing about the video is just how bad the rendering looks in still
images and how not-terrible it looks in the video. It's almost a cool effect,
something you might see in A Scanner Darkly. I'd love to have his setup to
play around in.

